# [gdm] mise à jour ne fonctionne plus (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour et Bonne Année 2015 à tous les gentoomen et gentoogirls

Il y a quelques jours quelques updates dont gdm, systemd ... ont fait qu'après un redémarrage, gdm ne fonctionne plus.

X fonctionne (avec startx) mais c'est gdm qui ne repond plus.

J'ai essayé la version masquée mais ca n'a rien changé.

J'ai essayé slim qui marche mais il ne me lance pas gnome.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire.

J'utilise le pilote nouveau, le kernel 3.17.7 et systemd 

Voici les logs de gdm :

```
X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux gromit.iem 3.17.7-gentoo #2 SMP Wed Jan 7 11:48:56 CET 2015 i686

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.17.7-gentoo root=UUID=f85e85a6-506a-4b8c-abf4-8061977058d5 ro

Build Date: 10 July 2014  04:10:05PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan  7 14:06:45 2015

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) Automatically adding GPU devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:05ea:19da:1109 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

Initializing built-in extension XTEST

Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

Initializing built-in extension SYNC

Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

Initializing built-in extension RENDER

Initializing built-in extension RANDR

Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

Initializing built-in extension RECORD

Initializing built-in extension DPMS

Initializing built-in extension Present

Initializing built-in extension DRI3

Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

Initializing built-in extension XVideo

Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

Initializing built-in extension DRI2

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

Loading extension GLX

(==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

(==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 1

(==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 2

(==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 3

(==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 4

(==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 5

(==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 6

(==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

(II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.10

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) Unloading nv

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

(II) Unloading modesetting

(EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) Unloading fbdev

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) Unloading vesa

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) NOUVEAU driver 

(II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

   RIVA TNT        (NV04)

   RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

   GeForce 256     (NV10)

   GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

   GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

   GeForce 3       (NV20)

   GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

   GeForce FX      (NV3x)

   GeForce 6       (NV4x)

   GeForce 7       (G7x)

   GeForce 8       (G8x)

   GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

   GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

(++) using VT number 7

(II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.2.0

(--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NVA0"

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

(==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank disabled.

(==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping enabled

(==) NOUVEAU(0): Swap limit set to 2 [Max allowed 2]

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 has no monitor section

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-2 has no monitor section

(II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-1

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer: HWP  Model: 284b  Serial#: 16843009

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Year: 2010  Week: 15

(II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Digital Display Input

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 32

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Default color space is primary color space

(II) NOUVEAU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NOUVEAU(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.296 greenY: 0.604

(II) NOUVEAU(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.074   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported established timings:

(II) NOUVEAU(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) NOUVEAU(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NOUVEAU(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NOUVEAU(0): #2: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) NOUVEAU(0): #3: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) NOUVEAU(0): #4: hsize: 1680  vsize 1050  refresh: 60  vid: 179

(II) NOUVEAU(0): #5: hsize: 1920  vsize 1080  refresh: 60  vid: 49361

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  518 x 324 mm

(II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 63 Hz, H min: 24 H max: 76 kHz, PixClock max 175 MHz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Monitor name: LA2405

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Serial No: CN401502KN

(II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NOUVEAU(0):    00ffffffffffff0022f04b2801010101

(II) NOUVEAU(0):    0f14010380342078ee9ec5a6564b9a25

(II) NOUVEAU(0):    135054210800814081809500a940b300

(II) NOUVEAU(0):    d1c001010101283c80a070b023403020

(II) NOUVEAU(0):    360006442100001a000000fd00323f18

(II) NOUVEAU(0):    4c11000a202020202020000000fc004c

(II) NOUVEAU(0):    41323430350a202020202020000000ff

(II) NOUVEAU(0):    00434e3430313530324b4e0a202000cf

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output DVI-I-1

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz eP)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  172.78  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync +vsync (67.1 kHz)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-2

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 connected

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-2 disconnected

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using initial mode 1920x1200

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1920x1200 (pitch 0)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1920x1200": 154.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz eP)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1920x1080": 172.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  172.78  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync +vsync (67.1 kHz)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1680x1050": 119.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.7 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x59.9  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 88.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

(**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

(==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.6.0

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Opened GPU channel 0

(II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

(II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

(II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(II)         UploadToScreen

(II)         DownloadFromScreen

(==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store enabled

(==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with Nouveau GeForce 8/9 Textured Video.

(II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

(==) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

(II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized nouveau

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 507 x 317

resize called 1920 1200

(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

(II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

(--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

(II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

(**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

(II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

(--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

(II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

(II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

(II) config/udev: Adding input device Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

(**) Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

(**) Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

(II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard'

(**) Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(--) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Vendor 0x5ac Product 0x250

(--) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Found keys

(II) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

(II) config/udev: Adding input device Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

(**) Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

(**) Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

(II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard'

(**) Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(--) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Vendor 0x5ac Product 0x250

(--) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Found keys

(II) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

(II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event4)

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

(II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

(**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52f

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

(**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

(II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse0)

(II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

(II) This device may have been added with another device file.

(II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event5)

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

(II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Receiver'

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

(**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc52f

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found 1 mouse buttons

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

(--) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Adding scrollwheel support

(**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

(WW) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: ignoring absolute axes.

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

(**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

(II) config/udev: Adding input device UVC Camera (046d:08ce) (/dev/input/event7)

(**) UVC Camera (046d:08ce): Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

(**) UVC Camera (046d:08ce): Applying InputClass "system-keyboard"

(II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'UVC Camera (046d:08ce)'

(**) UVC Camera (046d:08ce): always reports core events

(**) evdev: UVC Camera (046d:08ce): Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(--) evdev: UVC Camera (046d:08ce): Vendor 0x46d Product 0x8ce

(--) evdev: UVC Camera (046d:08ce): Found keys

(II) evdev: UVC Camera (046d:08ce): Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UVC Camera (046d:08ce)" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

(II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event6)

(II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

(II) This device may have been added with another device file.

(II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "HWP", prod id 10315

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz eP)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x0.0  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync (64.7 kHz e)

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync +vsync (67.1 kHz e)

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Compat map for group 2 redefined

>                   Using new definition

> Warning:          Compat map for group 3 redefined

>                   Using new definition

> Warning:          Compat map for group 4 redefined

>                   Using new definition

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

resize called 1920 1200

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(II) evdev: UVC Camera (046d:08ce): Close

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Close

(II) evdev: Logitech USB Receiver: Close

(II) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Close

(II) evdev: Apple Inc. Apple Keyboard: Close

(II) evdev: Power Button: Close

(II) evdev: Power Button: Close

(II) NOUVEAU(0): NVLeaveVT is called.

(II) NOUVEAU(0): Closed GPU channel 0

(EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

```
gnome-session[4987]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name

gnome-session[4987]: WARNING: Could not connect to ConsoleKit: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit': no such name

gnome-session[4987]: WARNING: Could not parse desktop file caribou-autostart.desktop or it references a not found TryExec binary

(gnome-settings-daemon:5008): power-plugin-WARNING **: Unable to start gsd_power manager: Erreur lors de l'appel de StartServiceByName pour org.freedesktop.login1 : GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-settings-daemon:5008): media-keys-plugin-WARNING **: Failed to connect to systemd: Erreur lors de l'appel de StartServiceByName pour org.freedesktop.login1 : GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-settings-daemon:5008): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_proxy_call_internal: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_PROXY (proxy)' failed

(gnome-settings-daemon:5008): Gvc-WARNING **: Failed to connect context: Connection refused

(gnome-settings-daemon:5008): keyboard-plugin-WARNING **: Failed to contact localed: Erreur lors de l'appel de StartServiceByName pour org.freedesktop.locale1 : GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

(gnome-settings-daemon:5008): keyboard-plugin-WARNING **: Couldn't find XKB input source 'applealu_iso'

(gnome-settings-daemon:5008): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to obtain org.freedesktop.color-manager.create-profile auth

(gnome-settings-daemon:5008): keyboard-plugin-WARNING **: Couldn't find XKB input source 'applealu_iso'

(gnome-shell:5060): Gvc-WARNING **: Failed to connect context: Connection refused

Gjs-Message: JS LOG: Failed to register AuthenticationAgent

Gjs-Message: JS LOG: No permission to trigger offline updates: Polkit.Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.freedesktop.packagekit.trigger-offline-update is not registered

Gjs-Message: JS LOG: GNOME Shell started at Wed Jan 07 2015 14:07:17 GMT+0100 (CET)

(gnome-shell:5060): Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: Could not get a proxy for the current session: Gio.DBusError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files

_proxyInvoker/asyncCallback@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/overrides/Gio.js:83

Avertissement du gestionnaire de fenêtres : Log level 16: /usr/lib/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

(gnome-settings-daemon:5008): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Ressource temporairement non disponible) on X server :0.

(gnome-shell:5060): Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: Exception in callback for signal: startup-prepared: Gio.DBusError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

LoginDialog<._init@resource:///org/gnome/shell/gdm/loginDialog.js:376

wrapper@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/lang.js:169

_Base.prototype._construct@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/lang.js:110

Class.prototype._construct/newClass@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/lang.js:204

ScreenShield<._ensureUnlockDialog@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/screenShield.js:973

wrapper@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/lang.js:169

ScreenShield<.showDialog@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/screenShield.js:919

wrapper@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/lang.js:169

_initializeUI/<@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/main.js:208

_emit@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/signals.js:124

LayoutManager<._prepareStartupAnimation@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/layout.js:623

wrapper@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/lang.js:169

LayoutManager<._loadBackground/signalId<@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/layout.js:568

_emit@resource:///org/gnome/gjs/modules/signals.js:124

SystemBackground<._init/<.onFinished<@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/background.js:650

BackgroundCache<._loadImageContent/<@resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/background.js:208

gnome-session[4987]: WARNING: App 'gnome-settings-daemon.desktop' exited with code 1

g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

Avertissement du gestionnaire de fenêtres : Log level 16: gnome-shell: Fatal IO error 0 (Succès) on X server :0.
```

Last edited by mcsky2 on Wed Jan 07, 2015 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

est-ce que systemd est bien démarré ?

----------

## mcsky2

Je pense mais comment vérifier ?

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu bien défini init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd dans le paramètre de boot (grub), et activé GDM dans systemd ?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GNOME/gdm

----------

## mcsky2

C'est bon. Il me manquait la commande init dans le grub.

Avec la mise à jour du grub, j'ai du faire sauter la ligne init.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien  :Wink: 

----------

